# Ze Football Tipster



## AnthonyZFT (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello and thanks again to admin for allowing me to present my sports betting tips website here.

My name is Anthony and I founded Ze Football Tipster. 
ZFT is specialized on football mass market and more particularly the French (Ligue 1), Italian (Serie A) and Spanish (Liga) championships. It is aimed at all types of bettors, beginners or experienced, and all types of investors who wish to generate profit on the long term. 

Ze Football Tipster's mission is to change mentalities around sports bets that are seen, at worst, as an addiction, at best, as a way to have fun. We want to show that with the good assets, sports betting is a credible investment. Our balance sheet is verified by Blogabet and the subscription to the tips is free. 

Tips: 1409
Return on Capital: +10,4%
Return on Investment: +0,7%
Odds average: 1.92
Flat betting 1% capital

Website: https://www.zefootballtipster.com/en-gb/home

Have a nice evening! (Sorry for my english)


----------

